# cops and hitchhiking in affluent areas- San Diego



## XlilyX (Apr 27, 2017)

Thought id share my recent hitchhiking experience. Was trying to go from Carmel Valley (had been there to say hi to relatives) to Carlsbad- like 20 miles up the five or something. This was my first experience dealing with cops while hitchhiking (aside from one that drove by and used his speaker thing to tell me to get off the onramp in chico). First, one pulls up and tells me i need to get off the on ramp and stand about 15 feet back (i was standing on the sidewalk). So i do it and then go back when he leaves- hitching from a sidewalk before the onramp isnt really feasible. About ten minutes pass and two more cops show up insisting that hitchhiking is illegal. They cited California Vehicle Code Section 22520.5 so after a while i relented and got a ride from one of them to the coaster station. Then a few days later I was trying to hitch north out of Sorrento Valley, where a cop stopped me and told me i had to be 500 feet away from the onramp to hitch (once again, California Vehicle Code Section 22520.5 ). this really fucked up my schedule. hitching on a sidewalk 500 ft away from the onramp is takes FOREVER, theres no way for cars to pull over by you without blocking traffic, and often its hard to see if they've pulled over on the onramp cause of trees and shrubs or whatnot. Even then, often times by the time you get walking over ive had pulled over cars leave like they changed their minds. thoughts? I've thought about denying that im soliciting a ride- giving a thumbs up to passing cars is my first amendment right aint it?how do yall deal with cops telling you ya cant hitch? thanks yall <3


----------



## sd40chef (Apr 29, 2017)

In this situation, judging by the California Vehicle Code Section 22520.5 that states you need to be 500 ft from an onramp to hitch. i'd suggest bending the rules and standing on that on ramp, explaining the situation honestly about how little sense it makes if you get stopped, or going to a petrol station and asking for a ride.


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 29, 2017)

The only guff I ever got in Cali was in Alpine, where CHP kicked me off the ramp back up to Tavern Road. After unsuccessfully attempting to hitch off the sidewalk for a while, I just moseyed on down to a different ramp. (Which is my general advice in this situation: you get hassled, move on.)


----------

